# Calf banding problem



## luvmyjersey1 (Dec 14, 2009)

We band our calves at about 1 week old. We just have 5 babies and no chute so we just hold them down. After struggling to keep both testicles down while putting the band on I am wondering what other folks use to keep the testicles in the sack. I guess if I had three hands it would look funny but sure work better! Thanks in advance.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

We usually have two people and try to do it as soon as possible after they are born it's harder the older they get.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just take about a 2 foot long piece of baling twine and tie a hangman's knot in it. 

Work the testicles down, throw the loop around the testicles and pull it tight, make sure I've got both in my loop, then band them. Yank the tail end above the hangman's knot to loosen it, put in an ear tag, and turn them loose.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

The last few years I've joked that I can't count to 2 since I ended up with bull/steers a few years in a row. They don't gain as much fat since they're fighting and using up energy. Boy did they have thick necks!
I like the idea about the twine first.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

luvmyjersey1 

here is what I suggest to beginners.

Find a scrap of thick flexible plastic about the size of a playing card but 2 to 3 times as thick. Think large spatula. Cut the card size piece from the source. Next drill a 3/8 inch hole in the center of the "card". Then cut a single slot from one edge to the hole. Catch the calf and work both testicles down into the sac and slide the slot between the belly and the sac. This will capture both testicles and keep them descended. Put the band on as per usual and then slide the card out. Task complete and a one person effort. If you cannot hold the calf by yourself look at one of the sites that sells items of feral hog hunting and they sell a set of hog hobbles. These hobbles are fairly easy on and off and will secure the calf.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

agmantoo instead of the feral hog hobbles i have used a calf puller strap it has the buckles just like the hobbles....they make a short and a long i have both but use the small ones for that...might be the same thing only sold with different name


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

The biggest reason for missing one nut is not letting the bander close before pushing the band off the posts that strech it out. put the bag through the band. when you think you have both nuts let the bander go shut.. Now before pushing the band off check to be sure they are in place before removeing the bander.

I made a calf catcher out of an aluminum tube with a steel hook on the end that will slip around the calfs hind leg. Saves running him down sometimes.


----------



## luvmyjersey1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks so much everybody! That baling twine will solve my problem! One more calf to go so will try it on that one!


----------

